# Neil Armstrong Passed Away Today



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1012&sid=21...ng-1st-man-on-the-moon-dies-&s_cid=featured-4


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What a neat guy. Sad to hear that a true American icon has passed away. 

He really impressed me with his humble demeanor. Considering he (and his crew) accomplished such amazing things with little more than a slide rule and lots of intuition, he really was an impressive person.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope before he died that he requested his remains be cremated and sent to the moon. Imagine that...being resurrected at the Second Coming and you're on the moon again.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The astronomer Dr. Eugene Shoemaker has remains buried on the moon. I think Armstrong would be even more fitting for that honor, if he so wished.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is an interview Armstrong did a couple years back. I made my kids sit down and we watched it together. It is an EXCEPTIONAL way to spend an hour and gain insight into who I consider one of the most interesting people ever to live.
http://thebottomline.cpaaustralia.com.au/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was just thinking about that interview last night Gary. I think it was you that posted that up several weeks ago right?

Great video


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea. This is the same interview I posted up a couple months back. With Armstrong's passing, it brought it back to mind. For those that haven't seen it, I have to say it was probably the best hour on-line I have spent in many years. The perspective Armstrong had on the moon landing, and on life I feel is one that worth learning and embracing. Certainly he didn't land on the moon on his own, and he knew that better than anyone. But as the symbolic icon of that event, he seemed to me to be quite humble, and very matter of fact. Didn't seem like he sought continued glory from it, but saw it as one of many steps of a lifetime of learning, application, and service to human kind. His message to me, is the most truly inspirational I've heard in decades.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They don't make 'em like that anymore. 

An American hero, RIP.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> They don't make 'em like that anymore.
> 
> An American hero, RIP.


Amen.

There arent any heros for kids to look up to any more. Those people that kids could look up to are so caught up in the money that they dont even care who sees what shenanigans they are up to :roll:

Neil Armstrong really was a guy that kids could look up to


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Was watching the history channel yesterday and they had a few specials about Neil and the whole Apollo missions. I couldn't stop watching them. What they did was beyond belief. It is amazing to think that in the 60's they were able to put a man on the moon. Like Bax says with nothing more than a slide ruler. Amazing people and Armstrong was an amazing person. RIP!


----------

